
A few steps and mis-steps in the early years of Beethoven’s Violin Concerto - tintinnabula
http://blogs.bl.uk/music/2018/03/a-few-steps-and-mis-steps-in-the-early-years-of-beethovens-violin-concerto-beethovens-violin-concerto-in-d-op-61.html
======
coldcode
Composing classical music is very much like writing software except the
computer is human and the program is sometimes hard to read.

